# Vampire Bride complete (PG-13 photos)



## paulhelfrich (May 11, 2009)

Couldn't finish this in time for Halloween, but got it done by Thanksgiving. 
This is the Night Owl Productions/CultTVMan/Graveyard Scenes Vampire Bride and base. It's a great little kit and great homage to the heaving-bosom vixens of the Hammer horror films of the 60s and 70s. 



Here I had some fun with my photo-editing software, turning my photos into some cool-looking poster art: 


I had a lot of fun building this and really recommend the kit!


----------



## Mystic Colin (Mar 4, 2010)

Lookin' Good! I love the blonde hair with that light blue. I see her done up in dark or jewel tones a lot, nice to see a lighter color scheme. Terrific!


----------



## scooke123 (Apr 11, 2008)

I like the lighter colors and blonde hair too - a nice change from whats been seen. Steve


----------



## walsing (Aug 22, 2010)

Woohoo! Nice work and good color choices.


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

Loves me some heaving bosoms!


----------



## crazypredator2 (Dec 1, 2009)

looks very good to me.


----------



## Night-Owl (Mar 17, 2000)

Excellent work Paul! :thumbsup:


----------

